# A "slimmer" fountain pen



## Rick95602 (Feb 19, 2019)

So, I've gotten a request for fountain pen that is slim. It's for a woman and that's her preference. What kit do you recommend that might be a good "fit"? I've checked the PSI catalog and they seem a bit on the chunky side. Although a couple might work. Suggestions?


----------



## magpens (Feb 19, 2019)

I think that your best choice for a woman's hand would be a Baron:

https://www.bereahardwoods.com/pen-kit/sets/baron-upgrade-gold-fountain-pen.html

Other platings are available.

You can buy direct from Berea, or other vendors sell these also. . Try BearToothWoods.com and ExoticBlanks.com .

I can recommend all three vendors very highly.


----------



## Curly (Feb 19, 2019)

How slim? We could suggest dozens but if she wants something the size of a Slimline then there is nothing. If something like a Baron would work then there are a few. Can you give us a diameter?


----------



## bmachin (Feb 19, 2019)

Probably the slimmest fountain pen kit out there is Berea's flat Top American Which has a cap bushing diameter of .488 and a barrel bushing diameter of .453--pretty slim. The American kit is also just about the lightest kits available.

I don't think Berea makes one, but there is a similar or identical kit called a European that has a round top.

Bill


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 19, 2019)

What about the Traditional, it has a diameter of 0.45”
https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PK10-FP2.html


----------



## greenacres2 (Feb 20, 2019)

I show Smitty's Penworks Caballero at 0.462 both ends of the lower section as well.  One of my favorites.
earl


----------



## Rick95602 (Feb 21, 2019)

Thanks for the input. I'll give each of them a look.


----------



## zebulon (Mar 13, 2019)

You can try the Mistral from Beaufort Ink.


----------



## jcm71 (Mar 13, 2019)

It's a shame the Nighthawk is no longer in production (that I know of). They would fit your needs nicely.


----------



## mark james (Mar 14, 2019)

Nice info.


----------



## Chief TomaToe (Mar 15, 2019)

I just purchased these kits myself so I haven't tried them yet, but you might also want to consider the RAW pen kits which come in fountain pen varieties. They come in raw base metals such as stainless steel, brass, and even aluminum which of course is very light. They utilize the Majestic Squire bushings and only use one tube, so depending on how you turn it I believe you can come up with a smaller profile than the traditional two tube capped rollerball/fountain pen kits. The drawback (which to me is actually a big plus) is there are no embellishments whatsoever on this kit - it definitely looks different than the other kits out there.


----------



## sbwertz (Apr 29, 2019)

Rockler has a magnetic vertex fountain pen that is very slim.


----------



## magpens (Apr 29, 2019)

sbwertz said:


> Rockler has a magnetic vertex fountain pen that is very slim.




The Magnetic Vertex FP you refer to at Rockler is actually the PSI Magnetic Vertex.

It has a bushing O.D. of 0.460" using a 10.5mm tube ... not exactly thin, IMHO (compare to the Vertex Ballpoint bushing O.D. of 0.433" using a 3/8" tube).

BTW ... not trying to be contentious  .


----------



## keithbyrd (Apr 29, 2019)

Try the Sedona - have had good responses to it - Berea has a sale going on it now


----------



## sbwertz (Apr 29, 2019)

magpens said:


> sbwertz said:
> 
> 
> > Rockler has a magnetic vertex fountain pen that is very slim.
> ...



I was just going by the picture of it on the shelf at Rockler.  They don't have much in the way of info in the stores.  I'm still trying to figure out what refill their Jr. Gent fountain pen takes.  Looks like a Sheaffer, but don't want to send off the pen without knowing.  Nothing on the site or in the instructions to indicate the type of cartridge.  Called the store...they don't know.  Emailed Rockler tech support...still waiting for a reply.


----------



## wakeknot (May 23, 2020)

If it is the same pen ass the Artisan Jr Gentleman then it uses the Schmidt converters (at least mine does), which I think are officially "international" converters and therefore I assume and therefore international cartidges should work although I am not an expert so I could be wrong.


----------

